# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Traveling to Asia - Tour advice?

## Coolers

I'm planning a trip to Hong Kong, Shanghai, Beijing, Seoul, Tokyo and Osaka. Friends gave me tips on going to Hong Kong and booking local tour groups to all these cities which include flight, hotel and food. Any tips or advice on reputable travel agency in Hong Kong or Canada? Leaving in October for approx. 5 to 6 weeks.

----------


## GFI

All these are good but my most favorite is Hong Kong which is one of the best countries in Asia with plenty of places to visit. Some of the top destinations like Victoria peak, Macau casinos, sand beaches and many other great historical places over there.

----------


## lozzibryce

This all place are nice but Shanghai is a my favourite place in asia. There are many best to visit in shanghai like Shanghai Art Museum, Huai Hai Road, Shanghai Museum, Shanghai Links Golf and many more.

----------


## mikehussy

Asia is great a continent to visit. Ancient wonders and sacred spaces abound: from the Great Wall of china and the Temples of Angkor to lesser-known marvels in Myanmar, Nepal and Afghanistan.

----------


## steefen1

Asia is very large. When you want to visit Asia then Frist of all make plan which country you want frist visit.

----------


## hellobus

well, why not book a tour with a Chinese travel agency, and you are recommend to travel with China Highlights, which is a well-established online travel agency in China since 1959, and I am sure you will satisfied with it. It will arrange everything for your Shanghai, Beijing and Hong Kong travels.

----------


## joneynaheval

These are all good but my most favorite Hong Kong which is one of the best countries in Asia with plenty of places to visit. Put some destinations such as Victoria Peak and casinos in Macau, sandy beaches and many other major historic over there.

----------

